# No natural light?



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I am going to be moving in about a month into a small studio apartment (probably) so I'm thinking through likely places to put Sherlock's cage. 

I'm wondering if any of you have cages in rooms with no windows. It seems like it would be a pretty lame thing for a hedgie, but it is one of my better options. Of course he could come out into the other room of the apartment for playtime, bonding, etc, and would have artificial light... 

thoughts?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A lot of people just use an everyday desk lamp...you can put it on a timer, so you don't have to worry about it. They need light for 12-14 hours a day.

i was using natural light and making the days longer with a desk lamp, now I just use a timer and it turns it on at 9am and off at 10pm. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I use a light on a timer as well for additional light to make the days longer so I could certainly use that with no problems - I just wonder if it would be unhealthy to have no natural light.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If there is no natural light at all, use a broad spectrum bulb to replace what the natural lighting gives.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Easy as that huh? I figured I would get some kind of daylight bulb. Good to know that's an option


----------

